# Weed Burgers



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ingredients

>> 2 2/3 cups cooked quinoa
>> 4 large eggs, beaten
>> 1/2 teaspoon salt
>> 3 cloves garlic finely chopped
>> 1 onion finely chopped
>> 3/4 cup gluten free whole grain breadcrumbs (or regular)
>> 1 cup of finely chopped wild edibles of your choice
>> 1 tbsp spices of your choosing

Instructions

Combine the cooked quinoa, eggs, salt and spices in a large bowl. Stir in the onion and the garlic. Stir in the bread crumbs and wild edibles. Let the mixture sit for a few minutes so the crumbs absorb some of the moisture.

Form into thick patties and cook in a frying pan 10 minutes (5 minutes each side) or a couple of extra minutes until slightly crispy on the outside. Use coconut oil (or butter) of your choice when cooking the burgers.

Makes about 8 burgers.

Serve as a burger or on its own with chickpea gravy.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Alley I read the title and thought you had moved to Colorado.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

There is a little village just off I 94 in Idaho called Superior. I had to stop there to get a repair done on the tractor July 1981. Just fell in love with the pine scented air the real board side walks in front of the main street businesses. People you passed walking down the board walk didn't know you but each and every one of them said hello and beautiful day isn't it. Now if I were every going to move from my little bit of Michigan that is where I would go.

 Al


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Superior, Idaho. Is that northern Idaho in the coure d'alene area? We were out there last summer. Lots of nice smaller towns and friendly people, I could live there easily!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I seem to remember it being west of Wallace.

 Al


----------

